# Epson workforce A3-printer



## martijnveening (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello,

I'm using PC-BSD 9.1, and I wish to use my new Epson Workforce 7015 A3-printer. PC-BSD/FreeBSD comes with a lot of supported Epson printers, but the 7010-range is not (yet) supported. Epson does provide Linux drivers for these models (including my WF7015), but after installing the PPD in CUPS (and adjusting the paths to the rasterfilters etc), the CUPS-job says that the epson-raster 'failed' (which I believe indicates platform-incompatibility).


```
/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201115w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter failed
```

The cups-error-log shows a lot of matrix/properties/states, no errors.

Is there a way to use these Linux drivers via the Linux compat mode?
Or should/can I make a request for native support in Free/PC-BSD ?
Or is there a way to slightly tune the existing files for BSD?
Regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2013)

Disclaimer: *PC-BSD*, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics


----------

